# Creating eye catching cheese platters for 100-300 person banquets



## inkenchef (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I have been working for a country club as a _Garde manger _for 2-3 years now. I am very passionate about my cooking but school was never really for me, hopefully I will go back in the near future, so through an acquaintance I got a job there. Since getting hired I have worked my ass off to learn as much as I could. Recently I have been promoted to the banquet part of the kitchen, where I have wanted to work the whole time, and know how to do pretty much everything. Although there is one part of the banquet life I have not been able to wrap my head around.

That part is cheese trays. I cannot seem to make a eye catching platter that flows the way I want it to. It always seems to work fine in my head and when it is done I find that I am even unable to understand the flow. I can make an amazing veggie, fruit, and antipasto platters so I know that I am not totally lost.

I have tried searching the web for help as well as asking my work mates for help. Even with all their help, I cannot make a cheese platter that really feels like me...

So what I am asking anyone today is if there is any literature that could help me, or a site that has pictures of cheese trays that I could use as a reference.

Thank you very much.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/21840/help-cheese-platter-for-40-guests


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

http://cuisinetc-catering.blogspot.com/2009/09/cheese-glorious-cheese.html


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

FIRST.   Cheese platters look best on mirror,marble slab o graniet or black plastic. figure to make 1 platter per 75 guest. take a block of swiss cut some in cubes useing a serrated cutter place the uncut wedge to the back of platter spiral pile the cubes in front. now take a block of cheddar next to it and do same thing. then another type and put wedge in back and small slices in front. Garnish with champagne grapes or regular grapes in clusters and a few strawberries a few small pieces of kale(as unlike lettuce or parsley it does not wilt at room temp). Put 1 or 2 forks near platter and a basket of assorted crackers on each side. Purpose of putting wedges is to give back of platter height and also in most cases you will get this back as they will eat mostly the precut chunks. You can also put a few individual wedges of brie or rounds of bouison on platter.  Good Luck


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks Lisa, beautiful shots!


----------

